# Views counter broken?



## Neenahboy

I'm seeing a lot of weird ratios across the boards lately. Example: the latest Thinking thread in Happy Hour has 299 replies and 300 views. Similar discrepancies are currently evident in several of the other subforums.

Was the view refresh interval increased to reduce load on the server?


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Thanks for letting me know. It was a stuck a stuck database file and I have corrected it and brought the counters to current stats.


----------



## mtnagel

I don't think the view counters are working again. I'm seeing a lot of threads started today that the views are just one more than the replies.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, fixed


----------



## mtnagel

David Bott said:


> Ok, fixed


Thanks!


----------



## Havana Brown

I think it's happening again today.


----------



## David Bott

Yupper....Ok, all set.

THANKS


----------



## Fofer

Pretty sure it's gone wonky again today.


----------



## David Bott

Do not see an issue this time. FYI...It only updates the counters every 15 mins.


----------



## Neenahboy

I think it's broken again.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, got it. It got suck. All set and updated.


----------



## Neenahboy

It's happening again.


----------



## Bierboy

"The check's in the mail..."


----------



## David Bott

All set. Thank you.


----------



## Neenahboy

It's dead, Jim.


----------



## David Bott

Opps! Sorry for the delay, I was traveling. All set. Thank you.


----------



## appleye1

And again.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, set, thanks. (Not sure why this happens every once in awhile.) But it is any easy fix and we do not loose the view counts.


----------

